# Cuernavaca traffic



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

How bad is the traffic there? Mexico City itself is a nightmare. Driving southeast out of Puebla to Jonacatepec then north on 160 looks not too bad but once in the city how is it?


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> How bad is the traffic there? Mexico City itself is a nightmare. Driving southeast out of Puebla to Jonacatepec then north on 160 looks not too bad but once in the city how is it?


At least be you don't have that monster truck, Viva el Hilux!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> At least be you don't have that monster truck, Viva el Hilux!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


It is so much easier to drive, park and back up. I haven't had to fill up with gas yet and still have almost 1/4 of a tank after driving to Veracruz and back, Penuela and all around town.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> It is so much easier to drive, park and back up. I haven't had to fill up with gas yet and still have almost 1/4 of a tank after driving to Veracruz and back, Penuela and all around town.


When I worked with Israelis, one thing they said about Americans was that we "super size" everything... They were talking about resources for projects, time needs ect. They would always cut out requirements in half from the start....

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I always drove a Tacoma, the Tundra was need for the towing and cargo capacity to move to Mexico, I'm much happier with the Hilux.


----------

